# The Golden Age of movies? Never happened



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From MSNBC:

*The Golden Age of movies? Never happened*


> For everyone who loves movies, there's a golden age that inspires hope even during a year as spotty (so far) as 2006.
> 
> For some it's 1939, the year that produced "Gone With the Wind," "The Wizard of Oz" and other studio classics. For others it's the post-war film-noir boom, for others it's the ongoing foreign-film festival of the early 1960s, or the American renaissance of the 1970s.
> 
> Still, box-office figures rarely match up with these seemingly rich periods. What we remember as the essential films from a certain period may be quite different from what audiences responded to at the time.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm surprised that people don't like to talk much about movies, with so many genres;
Action
scf-fi
dramas
comedy
ect.
there are websites where some people insult others, because they don't agree on what others think of the movies they like (such posts are deleted in the IMDb.), it happens all the time; 
for example, I can say I like The Love Bug, more than Midnight Cowboy, and that's all it's needed to spark another poster.


----------

